# Campers- tow behinds



## Miles137 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello, 
I am interested in purchasing a travel trailer, I have never owned one. I miss vacationing with the current pandemic we are in. I would appreciated any suggestions  that could be made. I do not need a larger camper, there is only 2 of us.

-Miles137


----------



## henryck (Apr 22, 2021)

A 17' travel trailer is spacious enough for two people and can be towed easily. Do you have a pickup truck or SUV? Also, if you're not familiar with hitches, try to contact 4weelonline as they have a nice selection of towing accessories.


----------

